# What is your dream performance? (Thread of imaginary recordings)



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, I figure that it would be cool to speculate on a dream imaginary performance that never existed in history.

For this thread, name your artist/performer, composer, piece(s), conductor if applicable, orchestra if applicable, and record label if you wish to add.

I will go first as an example:

Alice Sara Ott
Ludwig van Beethoven
complete cycle of Beethoven Piano Concerti
Sir Simon Rattle
Berlin Philharmonic
Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

My "dream performance that never happened in history", Albert? I have no hesitation:
*Pablo Casals playing Beethoven's Cello Concerto in D*.
[The choice of key for Beethoven's Cello Concerto should be a speculative debate in itself!]


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Followed by performances of the above "dream" by du Pré, Feuermann, Tortelier, Fournier, Bylsma and ... Queyras.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes (Dec 2, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> My "dream performance that never happened in history", Albert? I have no hesitation:
> *Pablo Casals playing Beethoven's Cello Concerto in D*.
> [The choice of key for Beethoven's Cello Concerto should be a speculative debate in itself!]


A transcription of his violin concerto? What is it about the key that is speculative?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Anne-Sophie Mutter playing Bach's Unaccompanied Partita #2 on my lap in her panties.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Kibbles Croquettes said:


> A transcription of his violin concerto? What is it about the key that is speculative?


Well, there never was a Beethoven Cello concerto (nor a transcription of the Violin Concerto for 'cello ever sanctioned by him), hence the dream. Second, what key would Beethoven have considered to be the most effective for the cello?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Yuri Bashmet playing Beethoven's Viola Concerto, conducted by Beecham.
Mind you, a cello concerto would be much appreciated too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Anne-Sophie Mutter playing Bach's Unaccompanied Partita #2 on my lap in her panties.


MrPowders! Albert didn't ask for your wet-dream performance!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes (Dec 2, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> Well, there never was a Beethoven Cello concerto (nor a transcription of the Violin Concerto for 'cello ever sanctioned by him), hence the dream. Second, what key would Beethoven have considered to be the most effective for the cello?


Oh, right, I see!


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Easy. Martha Argerich and the Prokofiev #2, with Charles Dutoit conducting the Orchestre symphonique de Montréal.

I sometimes hate Martha for _not_ doing that concerto. I'm sure it'd be an amazing interpretation...


----------

